# rod refinishing



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

i found an old 9' rod at a garage sale. its pretty old but stout and solid. it was actually in good condition but one guide was busted so i figured i was gonna take them all off and redo them all. then i decided i was going to sand it down bare but befor i do that i want to know if i can have the rod blank itself refinished? if possible who can i go to for a decent and cheap job or is there a reasonable do it yourself method? thanks


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

What do you mean by refinishing the blank? Do you want to paint it or just put a fresh coat of clear coat on it?


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

im talking about actually sanding down the blank itself taking all the exiting paint/finish thats on it and repainting/refinishing it. i have a custom cobolt blue/gold 706z and i want to make this rod match with c blue blank with black and gold wrap.

i would also like to ask about the grips and reel seat. they go pretty high up on the blank. i would say about 3 1/2 feet to almost 4feet up the blank. but the grips and seat are still in awesome shape. but im not scared to take them off and put new ones along with the new finish and paint. the existing grips are black foam and the seat is stainless or silver. i would like to go with cork split grips and a gold marbled seat i saw on mudhole.

so my question is do i really need that many feet in grips? or would i have to take them off anyway to repaint the blank properly?

thanks


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

You are talkin about a lot of work. You can actually damage the blank when taking the reelseat off. The grips are fairly easy to take off. I usually just use a razor blade knife and then once I have them cut down as far as I feel safe without damaging the blank I will then sand it down with sanding screen. As far as refinishing the blank, find a good auto body shop and once you have done all of the prep work take it to them and have them paint it with a good automotive grade paint. Then be sure to coat the blank with a coat of color preserver and finally a coat of your preferred finish. Now you are ready to rebuild the rod. You have to take into account that there is a fair amount of labor involved and the possibility that you could destroy the blank in the process.


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

so is it better to just leave the reelseat and grips that high up the rod? or could i have a pro cut the reel seat off so i can move everything down a little bit? i was told i have to cut the reel seat off in order to remove the grips

thanks
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------

